# 120 Vertical Propane Tank smoker



## hj mccormick (Feb 29, 2012)

I would like some of the experts here to weigh in on what I'm thinking about doing. I'm hoping to end up with a HD UDS smoker that is efficient and doesn't have a huge foot print. Has anyone made or seen a vertical tank build with the firebox below the tank?  Can I use the feldoncentral BBQ pit calculator to size my firebox?  Any thoughts or ideas would be appreciated.

Materials currently available:

120 gal vertical propane tank ( ~ 30.5 in D and 44 in H)  that is now empty, it was sitting next to a house fire, I was able to get it for scrap value.

~ 8 ft section of 6 in well casing

1 pc- 4ft x6 ft x 1/.4 In plate.

Thanks in advance for your input.


----------



## berninga87 (Mar 1, 2012)

I made a vertical smoker out of a 60gal air tank over the winter. I didnt make any kind of firebox, just used the bottom of the tank. It has worked very well for me so far and holds temp like no other(even in 25degree weather with a breeze) I made it very simple to minimize any leakage and dont have any type of access doors, just 3 sections. You could do it that way if you want, but may need to have someone around to help you put it together when you use it, but I may recommend just cutting out some doors instead considering the size of your tank. Here is a link to my build, hope this helps! http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/116513/wsm-uds-hybrid-qview


----------



## hj mccormick (Mar 1, 2012)

I have seen your build, a really great idea, I like the simplicity of it. I thought about trying something along those lines but my tank weighs ~275
lb, I'd have to rig a hoist system or something..to swing the parts out ....that could be a possibility.... kind of like an industrial dust collector top.

  Originally I was thinking it would be easier to put 2 vertical double doors on the side,but then I need to be concerned  with getting a tight seal on them.  My thoughts on putting the firebox beneath the tank , with a baffle, between the two....was that I might be able to make it a stick burner, and still go low and slow.  How do I apply the KISS principle to this project?  Am I way off base?  Any ideas?


----------



## sprky (Mar 2, 2012)

I am going to ponder this a bit, and see what I can come up with. My first though is go with LPG burner.


----------



## berninga87 (Mar 2, 2012)

I love the KISS principle, it really makes things easier to just remind yourself of it and go from there. I did add a baffle to my smoker since I built it, at first I left it open after I saw some UDS builders did, but I was getting medium well on the bottom and rare on the top of my roast beef, so something had to change. I had an old brinkmann smoken grill laying around and stole the charcoal pan from that, filled it with play sand, like some WSM owners have done with their water pan, and mounted it below my cooking grates. It works great and I get even heat all through the cooking area. 

     If you want to go all wood, you will definitely need to have some sort of access door to your fire, as it will require babysitting. The idea behind my build is to load it up once, light it, and smoke as long as I need. I use charcoal for my heat source and for smoke I work in about 6 or 7 chunks of wood and couple handfuls of chips spread over the coals. On one 18lb bag of stubb's charcoal with some wood mixed in, I've smoked a pork butt for 14hrs, killed the fire, and smoked two chickens the weekend after with the leftover(about 3 hrs), and still had enough left over to fill my charcoal chimney the weekend after that.

     I would only recommend you build yours exactly like mine if you always have an extra set of hands around(hence the 4 handles on my mid section) or a dedicated lift mechanism like you mentioned. my 60gal tank mid section is heavy to lift by myself, so I can't really see lifting twice that on my own(but if your buddies want some of that smoked awesomeness they gotta work right?) If you have any other questions feel free to ask or just PM me. Also, just curious, Whereabouts in chester county are you? I have some friends in the Unionville/Kennett Square area. 

Adam


----------



## hj mccormick (Mar 13, 2012)

Ok, so my plans have expanded.  Over the weekend I obtained an old Timberline wood stove to use as my firebox. Has anyone ever seen a successful build mounting a tank vertically on top of a stove?  Overall stove dimensions are 28" H, 26" W and 27 " D, outlet is 8" dia. Here are a few pics of a stove and tank like the ones I have. Can I use the Feldon pit build calculator to size the tank opening and chimney , or is that for side mount fireboxes?  Thanks for any ideas.  











	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## bdperzo (Sep 30, 2012)

I have the same tank, and am going to mount it horizontal on a frame, with wheels, just to move around, (not pull with vehicle) also going to fire it with propane burner,

I had one before made with 55 gal drum and it was easy to control heat, just put pan of wood on grate over burner and change wood  once or twice for good smoking


----------



## ribwizzard (Oct 2, 2012)

I build quite a few verticle smokers, they work great and are a lot more fuel efficient than horizontal offset smokers. Think you have a great start there with the stove. You will need a diffuser plate above the firebox and direct the airflow to the outer walls of the tank and give it plenty of room along the walls for that air to move.. Do not put your stack at the top of the tank, put them on the sides about 8 inches down. Dont really need stacks, just vents, the cooking chamber is your stack.

Quick answers I know, just in a hurry today, but I am exided about your build. Its my cup of tea so to speak.


----------

